# Fish ID please



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I was catching these like crazy today. They have some nasty teeth. Any idea what species it is?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Smoothback pufferfish. 

Second most poisonous vertebrate in the world. Also a delicacy. 










Pufferfish


Stephanie Boyd




www.texassaltwaterfishingmagazine.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well good grief. everybody knows what that is. pm mathgeek.

jack


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Smoothskin puffer, also known as a rabbit fish. Damn fine eating. I've caught 2 this year. I only cut out the top loins out, and get nowhere near the guts.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

What John said. They are really good but the gall bladder will take you out. The meat is as white and flaky as any fish you'll eat. I've thought about using the gall bladder in some coyote bait, maybe this will be the year.


----------

